# Coe Lake Berea ... are there Carp in there?



## BigCatHunter21 (May 24, 2012)

I was looking at a fishing website called hook and bullet and in the lake description they said Coe lake has carp ... I am interested in trying my luck but I was not aware they were in that lake. Does anyone know if they are in there? Thanks


----------



## LipRipper79 (Mar 26, 2011)

There are sum nice ones in there


----------



## BigCatHunter21 (May 24, 2012)

Do you know where a good spot to fish for them are?


----------



## mischif (Jul 14, 2006)

years ago they used to hold up in the one back cove if you pass the gazebo then take the right fork instead of the left.


----------



## BigCatHunter21 (May 24, 2012)

Okay, thanks ... I tried across the bridge (left at the fork) near the fountain and had zero luck... was there for a couple hours... I will give your place a try thanks


----------



## bassnut (Mar 23, 2012)

Try across from the american legion and on the hill to the left of it.I have seen many big carp there.


----------



## smokein (Jan 23, 2009)

If you go to coe try wallace lake some big carp there park along the road and walk around to the other side


----------



## slick (Jul 4, 2013)

bassnut said:


> Try across from the american legion and on the hill to the left of it.I have seen many big carp there.


You mean the grassy hill right next to the American Legion or do you mean straight across the lake from the Legion and THEN to the left


----------



## Pomoxisaholic (Jan 16, 2015)

Coe used to be full of huge carp. I used to catch them when growing up 30 years ago but ever since they cut the creek off that fed into the lake the carp have pretty much dissapeared. Used to catch suckers there also. Pretty sure that creek used stock the lake with both suckers and carp. There may be a few but not that many. I personally wouldn't waste my time better off going to Rocky River.


----------



## slick (Jul 4, 2013)

Know any good spots on rocky river for carp?


----------



## Brayden Krueger (8 mo ago)

BigCatHunter21 said:


> I was looking at a fishing website called hook and bullet and in the lake description they said Coe lake has carp ... I am interested in trying my luck but I was not aware they were in that lake. Does anyone know if they are in there? Thanks


Yes along the bridge I saw a very large carp 3 feet while fishing


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

Brayden Krueger said:


> Yes along the bridge I saw a very large carp 3 feet while fishing


Probably got a bit bigger over the last 10 years.

reelylivinsportfishing.com


----------



## i_Witchfinder_ (8 mo ago)

slick said:


> Know any good spots on rocky river for carp?


The entire river


----------

